# Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding areas



## RandyAngel (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning gentlemen, I'm writing in reference to trying to find a Free and Accepted lodge in or near Killeen, Tx. I have wanted to get involved for quite sometime. I'll be moving to Harker Heights (Killeen Area) early July and would really like to get in touch with a lodge so I can have the chance to finally do this. Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can give!


----------



## cbounds13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

There are several lodges in the area:
There is one in Killeen, Copperas Cove, Belton, Temple and Salado.

I currently live in Harker Heights and am a proud member of Salado #296.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RandyAngel (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Thanks for the information. I'm about 90% sure I'm going to be living in Harker Heights, unless I go with Belton. I appreciated it!


----------



## cbounds13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

No Problem, glad to help. Let me know if you need any other information about the area, or if you need a good Realtor!

My wife is a Realtor in the area. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RandyAngel (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Cbounds, just shot you a message, did you get it?


----------



## cbounds13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Sure did, I have replied


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

I will be in the Harker Heights area next weekend for a little recreation with friends. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*



cbounds13 said:


> There are several lodges in the area:
> There is one in Killeen, Copperas Cove, Belton, Temple and Salado.
> 
> I currently live in Harker Heights and am a proud member of Salado #296.
> ...



Interesting - I live in Harker Heights also and a member of the Belton Lodge I have plenty of brothers in Salado, do we know each other?

To the OP you can't go wrong with the Salado Lodge great bunch of guys. However these lodges are AF&AM not F&AM. 

If your looking for a F&AM (PHA) there is one in Killeen called the Pride of Killeen #620 I think they have a FB page you may want to search through them or contact the PHA Grand Lodge of Texas to get yourself a POC. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cbounds13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

I'm not sure!
 I was raised in September of last year. I know a lot of the Salado members are also Belton members, so I'm sure we know a lot of the same Brothers.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*



cbounds13 said:


> I'm not sure!
> I was raised in September of last year. I know a lot of the Salado members are also Belton members, so I'm sure we know a lot of the same Brothers.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Last years WM is one of my closest friends for many years. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cbounds13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Ah Yes, Bro. Gurnett, He actually signed my petition! Great guy


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RandyAngel (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*



S.Courtemanche said:


> Interesting - I live in Harker Heights also and a member of the Belton Lodge I have plenty of brothers in Salado, do we know each other?
> 
> To the OP you can't go wrong with the Salado Lodge great bunch of guys. However these lodges are AF&AM not F&AM.
> 
> ...



It's no issue that its a A F&AM lodge, I'm definately going to check it out this summer when I get back to the states. I'm very excited; thanks for all the feedback gentlemen!


----------



## rollin07 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

I'm interested in becoming a freemason brother here in Ontario California is there any out here


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

There is Pride of Killeen 620, New Light 242 (Killeen), JNO G LEWIS 622 (Copperas Cove), St James 71 (Temple).  Hit me back-channel for contact info.


----------



## rollin07 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

So I'm interested in joining a brotherhood here in Ontario Southern California. Any info in how and where to join? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 22, 2013)

Look for a lodge in your area, and find out their contact info and the time they meet. Then show up before or after their meeting time. It's that easy!


----------



## rollin07 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Oh ok. But I tired looking for one and it seems that is all secretive. I can't find it on google maps. I know there's one in Downey and Whittier but that's far from where I live. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 23, 2013)

Try contacting the GL of California if your having trouble. That's what I did, as there isn't a Masonic lodge in my town, so i contacted mu GL and got a hold of my lodge's secretary and sent him my contact info. Just another option.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

I put together a blog post with some pointers for joining. Check here: http://www.masonsoftexas.com/blog.p...ecome-a-Freemason!-Where-do-I-start-(A-guide)

Edit for some reason blog posts don't work in the app, view it from the website.


----------



## ahyen (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Not trying to hijack the thread but what is free and accepted masons aN what is the afam? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*

Pride of Killeen if you are F&AM (PHA) or my lodge Killeen #1125 if you are AF&AM (GLoTX)


----------



## dew_time (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Interested in finding a Free and Accepted Lodge in Killen, Tx or surrounding area*



rollin07 said:


> Oh ok. But I tired looking for one and it seems that is all secretive. I can't find it on google maps. I know there's one in Downey and Whittier but that's far from where I live.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Meeting times and locations are not kept secret. Most lodges put an ad in local papers somewhere around the classified sections. Usually they list times, locations and various things like open to piblic events. I'm thinking probably around the community annoucement section.

Other lodges have their own web sites with calanders that they list all their buildings functions.

Good luck!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

